# Sandy Hook



## parkstreet1234

I wanted to do some Kayak Fishing, The one night I went to sandy hook around 9PM and planned to go for stripers or whatever at night time. I know this is crazy, but the problem was the people told me that that they would tow my car away if I stayed parked after 10PM they will tow my car. 

I have been to fisherman's beach, but I dont think they tow cars after 10PM, but that is the Ocean and that would be too crazy for Kayaking. 

Also, friends have told me there is a free fishing peir somewhere near Keansburg, does anyone know where this is? 

I would like to find a place where i can park my car in peace, and go kayaking at night for blues  I am in North NJ, so any suggestions around there would be great!


----------



## TunaFish

I don't know about the towing part, but I've heard you'll get a ticket from the rangers at dusk if you don't have the night pass.

As far as the pier, the only one I've heard of is the Keansburg pier, but you still have to pay to get in though.

As far as the Hook, are you planning to launch in the ocean or Shrewksbury side? I'm curious where you plan to launch your yak? The hike from the parking lot to the beach is a killer.


----------



## Phil McCracken

I bring my yaks down there pretty often. there's an easy spot to go in by that big white missile before the big houses near the bbq's. the walk from the lot isn't too bad and the little rocky beach is perfect for getting in the water. you just keep left on the main road the whole time till you get there.

only thing is stripers don't head into the bay there too much. its not a hard paddle to the end though and then you can hit the ocean side. and yes, i do believe you need to buy a nighttime pass for $10 or something from the ranger toll booth.

do you go a lot? i have to twist people's arms to go with me half the time. i even went out and got a 2nd yak so i wouldn't have to go alone. maybe we can meet up sometime.


----------



## parkstreet1234

OK, next time I go I am going to contact you. Maybe I can find a 2nd person to go if you also have a 2nd life vest. I even plan on buying a wetsuit sometime for the colder weather, maybe when the stipers are around.

Oh a night pass, that is a great idea! I am going to find out about it....

By the way, when i went fishing at night right next to keansburg about 40 feet out to the right, I caught 2 big bluefish, about 11" long. I was using strips of white squid only during full moon, high tide. I could have easily filled a cooler because they were biting like crazy. The thing is it got late, high tide was 10:30pm that night, it was the first time I took out the kayak. I used a boating rod, and open faced reel.

I used a trick, instead of a weight, I used a lead rig, and a 2nd hook and let the line go. When I caught the blues they jumped out of the water as soon as I hooked. It was really intense and fun. If only I had more time and the cooler was hooked on the kayak. My kayak is only the $200 walmart kind 

Another trick I use is i have a 5lb weight used as an anchor, so I can fish. I know they make specialty anchors, but for now a 5lb string with a marked rope will do. The marked rope is so I know how deep of water I am in.


----------



## liquidjas

Fished the rip at SandyHook for a few hours yesterday afternoon/evening. Had something on a deadly dick but lost it halfway in. My buddy caught two fluke on a diamond jig. Others around us caught a few fluke and small stripers on diamond jigs as well.


----------



## parkstreet1234

How can I get to the rip? Is it a far walk to get there? I know people have told me to go to the North beach, and then walk left? 

What are your thought on using poppers there? 

I may be going there during the day Thursday.


----------



## liquidjas

It's definately a walk. Don't pack too heavy. I'm sure there are multiple ways to get there, but so far I've only gotten there by doing the following:
Enter the park and follow the main road all the way down till you're only options are to go left or right. To the left you'll see the coast guard entrance. So you'll want to make the Right. You'll then make a quick left down a narrow street. Follow it into the end of the parking lot. From there just follow the trail next to the outhouse. Follow the trail till you hit the beach. Once you hit the beach you can head left to go to the point, or you can follow the beach to the right to hit the rip. You'll know when you get there. It's about a 15-20 minute walk from the lot.

I saw guys using poppers the other day, but not sure if anyone caught anything on them. I know for sure stripers and fluke were being caught on Diamond Jigs. I even tried clams, bunker and eel the other day and diamond jigs still worked the best..
Either way I'd recommend trying a couple different things and see what works best. 
Let me know how things go as I might try to get back there over the weekend.


----------



## parkstreet1234

Oh:fishing: thanks for the advice, since I am somewhat of a newbie soon compaired to most of the guys here. When you say diamond Jig, if I wanted to try that, I would just look for a generic diamond jig, or should I use something like deadly dick lure?


----------

